# How to convince parents to get fursuit?



## iFurryLuv (Oct 18, 2011)

i want to try to tell my parents to get me a fursuit for halloween but i dont want them to think im gay and it also costs alot. the suits i've been looking at recently are from onefurall but are very expensive....so any help??


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why would that make them think you're gay? It's just a fursuit.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 18, 2011)

If you want a suit from onefurall. Get a job, make your own money, in 2-3 years your suit will be ready and you can pay for it yourself.


----------



## CatWaffles (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeeaaaah, I don't think you'll have enough time to get one by Halloween anyway. Fursuits ARE expensive, however you can probably find one for like $200, but you'll have equivalent or better results pouring glue all over you and rolling in your cat/dog's fur. 

Just tell them you want one. I don't see how it's homosexual to have a fursuit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 18, 2011)

How to convince them? Easy, you don't. Wait until you're older and you get a few priorities straight and be sure you really want one...I'd be disappointed if I spent close to 2 grand on something I wish I could return...

Also, it's probably best if you wait until you're older and get a place of your own.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 18, 2011)

Im waiting untill I stop growing. :L


----------



## Fay V (Oct 18, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Im waiting untill I stop growing. :L


this is actually a very good idea


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2011)

Die and write in your will that you want to be buried in a fursuit.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 18, 2011)

Assuming you want a costume of a gray wolf as listed in your description, you can get some gray face paint (or black and white mixed), and make some fake ears out of some kind of fake fur, and make a tail out of a feather boa. That's what I did and it was successful.


----------



## Sar (Oct 18, 2011)

You would have a better time asking your parents nicely rather than telling them to get you one.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2011)

How about actually getting a holloween werewolf costume? Much cheaper and no added explanation. Besides, if you only want the fursuit specifically for halloween it's a waste of your money, go buy something cheaper for a once a year rompabout. 

Also, ha ha ha ha hahahahahaaaaa One Fur All. Good luck with that. Maybe 5 or 6 halloweens from now you'll get your fursuit.


----------



## Ames (Oct 18, 2011)

You don't.


----------



## Shico (Oct 18, 2011)

How old are you? If under 18 you will have a hard time even finding someone to make the costume since the transaction counts as a contract one cannot enter a contract with a minor. That and you'd still be growing, if I remember correctly one's body does not fully fill out till they are like 20. 

PS do you mean THIS Halloween....HA, good freaken luck, even newbie builders with no wait list likely cannot meet such a deadline, let alone anyone with a foundation in the fandom as their wait lists range anywhere from 6 months to 5 years.


----------



## Arlo (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty much 'agreed' with the other posters.  The only way you're going to possibly get a fursuit by Halloween is to go to a furry auction site and bid on a used suit (but you take your chances on condition and fit).

Save your money and invest in a partial fursuit down the road (ie 2-4 years)....you have time!  I didn't get my first fursuit until this year and I'm in my 40s!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 18, 2011)

Arlo said:


> The only way you're going to possibly get a fursuit by Halloween is to go to a furry auction site and bid on a used suit (but you take your chances on condition and fit).



And amount of soaked in bodily fluids.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 18, 2011)

I really donâ€™t think itâ€™s smart for parents to buy their kid a $1,000 Halloween costume, ever, or reasonable for a kid to expect it.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 18, 2011)

Tell your parents its used for random hotel sex.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Tell your parents its used for random hotel sex.



I find that honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 18, 2011)

Do what I did: become your school's mascot, volunteer as a mascot for various organizations, and let your parents see that you're skilled in performing. Then ask for it on your birthday, or ask to pay for half and take a loan from them to cover the rest. It's too close to halloween for you to get a good one by then.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 18, 2011)

They're bound to think something's up when you ask for something so expensive.

Who would pay upwards of 1.5k for something they are ''going to use for Halloween"?


----------



## Sar (Oct 18, 2011)

Seriously hope the OP is meaning for next Halloween.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 18, 2011)

Too late if you want one built from scratch.
Of course, if you're desperate you can always bid on used fursuits or get a low-budget version. Though I'd recommend to wait until you got enough funds for this kind of undertaking. A good fursuit is anything but cheap.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2011)

Despite your fear of your parents thinking you'd be gay for wearing a fursuit; which is an entirely inappropriate reaction toward that, you really shouldn't make your parents get you something so expensive. Think about them for once- if you were a parent, you probably wouldn't want to be shelling out a grand for something you definitely won't be wearing everyday, and probably only once a year. 

If you realize how much value money actually is, you won't demand a fursuit from your parents, because that is ridiculous.

Please get your own income and save up.

By that time you will probably change your fursona or what you would want as a fursuit anyway, believe me.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 18, 2011)

Fursuit=Queerer than Freddie Mercury...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 18, 2011)

If you don't plan on using the suit a lot, don't buy it. I was actually saving up around $1800 for a fursuit I wanted, but then i realized I just won't really use it. Instead, I'm going to save prolly around $1000 by buying myself a Cintiq tablet, which will be cheaper than the fulllsuit I wanted.

There are a lot of other things you can buy with your money, so be sure you're going to wear the fursuit enough to get your money's worth out of it. Otherwise, spend it on things that will benefit you more.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Oct 18, 2011)

Please tell me you are paying for it yourself.

Also you won't get one by halloween.

And if you aren't paying for it yourself, get a job you hippy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 18, 2011)

Wait until you stop growing otherwise you'll grow out of it and be like, "well shit, that was a waste of money".


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 18, 2011)

Tell your parents it's for church

Parents love church


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 18, 2011)

Buy one with your own money and they won't be able to complain.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 18, 2011)

soundfox said:


> Fursuit=Queerer than Freddie Mercury...



Hey, Freddy Mercury is Awesome!

Elton John is who you want to be thinking of, dahling.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2011)

Just get a tail and ears and get over yourself if it's for halloween

And i mean like halloween shop tail and ears. One year occurrences are a complete waste of suiting


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 18, 2011)

You could just make a partial. Go to the fabric store near you, get some fur and other supplies and just make the feetpaws, handpaws, head and tail ^.^ use long sleeved clothing and such. Or you could buy a partial, I dunno.


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't go for cheap,don't. Because if you go for cheap you'll get horrible stuff,it's the same with other stuff.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 18, 2011)

Nightwishkitsune said:


> Don't go for cheap,don't. Because if you go for cheap you'll get horrible stuff,it's the same with other stuff.


Who really cares if it's only to be used for Halloween?
I agree with trying to "make" one yourself. Even if you have no knowledge of making clothes/costumes. Buy fabric, ears, a tail. It'll probably end up mostly looking like a pair of pajamas with feet and gloves, but with the ears and tail (and if you paint your face like your fursona) everyone should get the hint that you're an animal of some sort.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 18, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Who really cares if it's only to be used for Halloween?
> I agree with trying to "make" one yourself. Even if you have no knowledge of making clothes/costumes. Buy fabric, ears, a tail. It'll probably end up mostly looking like a pair of pajamas with feet and gloves, but with the ears and tail (and if you paint your face like your fursona) everyone should get the hint that you're an animal of some sort.



Why not just skin an animal?


----------



## eversleep (Oct 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Why not just skin an animal?


You mean just hollow out the skin so you can just put it all on in one piece and look like a wolf? I doubt it's easy to get all the fur off in one piece, and also not everyone wants to go hunting and have to do all that dirty work. And it'll probably smell too authentic.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 18, 2011)

eversleep said:


> And it'll probably smell too authentic.



I aim for realism.


----------



## israfur (Oct 19, 2011)

OP, you must be new to this whole shit.You realize how long it takes to make a _partial_ even? Certainly not in the timeframe between now and halloween. =/Do your homework on this stuff.


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha sorry mate but it's probably too late to get a fursuit for this halloween. Also...why on earth would they think you're gay by wanting one? I told my parents that I was going to make one with my friend (she has a gift for making things) and they don't think I'm suddenly homo.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 20, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Hey, Freddy Mercury is Awesome!
> 
> Elton John is who you want to be thinking of, dahling.



Oh rly? 
Or perhaps my theory is far more complex than that


----------

